# Livewell question.



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

Ok guys I have a question about the boat I just bought. It has two 11-12 gallon livewells in it. They are under the seats. Are these going to be big enough to keep 5 bass alive for a few hours. Wanted to do some night tournys that run about 4 hours. 

If not I am going to have to make one that combines the two. I just dont want to have to do all of that. I will have a aerator in each well. I'm new to all of this so figures I'd ask you guys.

Thanks
Jason


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

As long as you don't go around catchin a bunch of 6#ers you'll be just fine.

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

nice! That's what I was hoping to hear..


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Keep the pumps running and they'll be fine. My dad's fisher has a single 14 gal. Well and we've had 10 fish in it for hours without a problem. I installed a timer that is 1 min. On 1 min. Off and it works great!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

Ya I was checking those timers out. I think I'm going to get one and install it in a few days here. I'm glad I ask you guys because I thought they were going to be too small. BTW do you guys have any tip to keep fish alive in there. I know oxygen in the water through the pump and all of that. I have read and seen these chemicals you can add in there and people say to use ice in the summer. Any tips would be appreciated, I'd hate to hurt a fish on accident


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

beleive it or not, hydrogen peroxide is about as good as any chemical you can buy. a couple of cap fulls will work just fine, its essentially oxygen/water.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

wow I never knew that. It does make sense though how that would help. I really appreciate the help!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Check out http://www.sure-life.com/ lots of good info.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

best thing you can do for the bass.. is get a 1 liter bottle fill it half way with water..put in some please release me in mix well fill rest of the way with water freeze ...then when you go fishing put one in each livewell when you put your fish in take the caps off it will help keep your fish lively ... oh yea dont fill them full of water about 3 quarters full ..it will put more oxygen in the water


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

Glad you said that because I would have filled them the whole way. That seems like it will work well since it will slowly release everything to the well.


----------

